# Sandy Eggo Velo Swap Time!



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Here's a linky: Swap Meet » San Diego Velodrome Association


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'd show up just for the Bouncy Castle.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

planning on it!


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

il sogno said:


> I'd show up just for the Bouncy Castle.


Sorry Sogno, Bouncy Castle did not make an appearance.  Too many sellers this year!


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*swap meet*

can i bring a few things to sell, or do I need to buy a booth? (never been to these)what is the entrance fee?


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

samh said:


> can i bring a few things to sell, or do I need to buy a booth? (never been to these)what is the entrance fee?


Sorry Sam, I am
afraid the meet is over

There is another one in Dec. If you have a lot of stuff to sell (truck load worth of stuff) it would be advantageous to pre-purchase a "section" early. If you have a few items (or can make several trips back and forth to your car) then you can arrive early and pay a $15 sellers fee and pick out a spot to set up. Keep in mind that any "helpers" you need will cost them $15 too. 

Buyers pay $5.

Hope to see you in Nov.


----------

